# Going to the Golf corses tomorrow



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

ok does anybody have any kind of fly that will catch a carp like aopper,or a wooly bugger?any info will be much appreicated.:bowdown


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

wooly buggers will work and nymphs. i've caught a fewone bonefish flies believe it or not, they like the pink. i've seen people tie goose poop immitations too. biggest fish i've ever landed on the fly rod was a 30lb grass carp caught on a store bought black foam hopper. be very quiet b/c they spook pretty easily and shut off after that.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you catching them on a dry or wet fly?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've hooked a few on salmon egg imitations before. Don't underestimate a grass carp on a fly rod, they will whoop you on the long rod.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Depending on what kind of carp I've got your patterns. I used to fish a LOT for them. For grass carp green sucker spawn will work miracles, I used to use RLD's for pretty much all other carp species. I'll see if I can find the patterns, I know I've written them up on some other web sites.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

If ya need any company on the carp fishin some day, give me a shout. I'd love to try for one. I have a lot of buds out west that are carp feens. I'll try and get some of their flys for ya.

L8, Harry


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have tied a fly out of fresh grass from around the golf course ponds and caught a few grass carp. I got this idea when watching the carp feeding on grass blown into the water by a lawnmower. I used my flytying thread holder to wrap a small amount of grass to the hook. Fresh grass seemed better than dry grass.

I now live on lake weiss and have pet carp that I keep around my pier. I haven't tried flys on these carp, but my grandchildren enjoy catching them on their kids rods and doughballs made from fresh bread. A 7-8 lb carp on a 2 1/2 foot rod is lot's of fun!


----------

